# Thoroughbred just wanting to learn about his conformation.



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

I know their not the best shots as most photos I have of him are of him running around but please critique/ comment on his movement and conformation. I'd just love to learn more about him for future endevours 

He is a 6 and a half year old thoroughbred gelding, estimated 15.3hh, fresh off the track.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice horse. His withers are going to make saddle fit a challenge. A little over at the knee, decent bone, maybe a little tied in at the knee, shoulder is a little steep and the bottom of his neck ties a little low to the chest. 

Top line from the back through the top of tail is extremely strong. Very nice. Good depth of body. His hocks are nice size but a little high.. wish he had a longer gaskin. Nice size feet, nice tie of the neck to head and a nice open throatlatch. Nice head and a nice look about him. 

I like this horse quite a lot. Planning to event him? Looks like he might do that.. maybe not at international levels but adequately for the lower levels.. maybe even more if he has the mind.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I think he is very well put together! Looks like his front legs are a little to much under him but othe than that he is beautiful!

He would be quite good at eventing and hunters. Love that rump on him!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like him a lot, too. He's very well balanced in porportion. His mucsling is really smooth, too. his neck ties in a little low, but really, it's minor. His feet look kind of small and maybe a tiney but run under heels, but that'll change. HE's a winner!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I'll take that boy!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I do not have a high opinion of most Thoroughbreds due to poor breeding that has made them overspecialized, but I actually like this guy...


----------



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

Elana said:


> Pretty nice horse. His withers are going to make saddle fit a challenge. A little over at the knee, decent bone, maybe a little tied in at the knee, shoulder is a little steep and the bottom of his neck ties a little low to the chest.
> 
> Top line from the back through the top of tail is extremely strong. Very nice. Good depth of body. His hocks are nice size but a little high.. wish he had a longer gaskin. Nice size feet, nice tie of the neck to head and a nice open throatlatch. Nice head and a nice look about him.
> 
> I like this horse quite a lot. Planning to event him? Looks like he might do that.. maybe not at international levels but adequately for the lower levels.. maybe even more if he has the mind.



Yeah I plan to event him but I'm not at international levels so that's of no real big concern . Thanks for your comment I am extremely proud of him. I guess ill have to test that he has the head for it when we get to that stage.

Thanks again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I'll take that boy!


Hahaha No!  Waited 6 and a half years for him he ain't going no where.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

I really like this horse. I think the biggest flaw he has is the high withers, which won't be a problem as long as you get a well fitting saddle. His proportions are even throughout (everything fits). His neck may tie in just a litttttle low, so be careful with him getting heavy on the forehand. His shoulder angle is beautiful and as you can see from the trot picture, it allows him to really reach forward. He has great pastern length/angle, and good bone density. He looks much sturdier than a lot of thoroughbreds I've seen lately.


----------



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

PreciousPony said:


> I really like this horse. I think the biggest flaw he has is the high withers, which won't be a problem as long as you get a well fitting saddle. His proportions are even throughout (everything fits). His neck may tie in just a litttttle low, so be careful with him getting heavy on the forehand. His shoulder angle is beautiful and as you can see from the trot picture, it allows him to really reach forward. He has great pastern length/angle, and good bone density. He looks much sturdier than a lot of thoroughbreds I've seen lately.


 
Thanks Ill be sure to get him fitted properly before i got out and buy a saddle (just borrowing one of my uncles atm) so ill get right on to it. He maybe a little over wieght as hes been down in the bottom paddock for the last 6 months whilst the original owner was trying to decide what to do with him. But whilst he was racing he was a lot skinnier so im not to sure if this is an ideal weight for him or not. 

Thanks again for the critique your all being really helpful


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He looks like a great weight  Just run your hands over his ribs and if you can feel all individual ribs he is perfect, if you feel spongy fat covering the ribs or a lot between the ribs that mean he needs to loose some weight.


----------



## Nibblesforlife (Feb 27, 2013)

Ray MacDonald said:


> He looks like a great weight  Just run your hands over his ribs and if you can feel all individual ribs he is perfect, if you feel spongy fat covering the ribs or a lot between the ribs that mean he needs to loose some weight.



Ok thanks ill check that when I'm next out there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

